# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  این تصویر چقدر معتبره؟؟

## yaser110

*سلام .
این رتبه بندی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی کشور هست ..
به نظرتون چقدر معتبره ؟

*

----------


## Ali.psy

*خب این دانشگاههارو تیپ بندی کرده...نه به ترتیب سطح علمی...ولی تیپ یک فقط شش دانشگاس بقیه تیپ دو هستن*

----------


## yaser110

> *خب این دانشگاههارو تیپ بندی کرده...نه به ترتیب سطح علمی...ولی تیپ یک فقط شش دانشگاس بقیه تیپ دو هستن*


*این برا اساس چی پس تیپ بندی کردی به نظرتون؟*

----------


## alikingboy

اینارو اگه دقت کنید بر اساس حروف الفبا مرتبشون کرده 

شما میتونید رنکیگ 2016 دانشگاه های ایران رو تو این لینک ببینید

----------


## yaser110

> اینارو اگه دقت کنید بر اساس حروف الفبا مرتبشون کرده 
> 
> شما میتونید رنکیگ 2016 دانشگاه های ایران رو تو این لینک ببینید



نه منظورم تیپ بندیشون بود..
این وبومتریکس یه جا خوندم بر اساس سایت دانشگاه رتبه بندی کرده :
شاخص تعداد صفحات وب دانشگاه، مجموع تعداد فایل‌های PowerPoint،Word  وPDF  موجود در وب سایت دانشگاه، تعداد مقالات کیفی دانشگاه قرارگرفته در بین ۱۰ درصد مقالات پُراستناد موضوع مربوطه در سایت SCImago  و تعداد لینک‌های داده شده به سایت دانشگاه، ارزیابی و رتبه‌بندی می‌شوند.

چقدر به این اعتماد باید کرد؟

----------


## magicboy

خب دوستان جان!
بیاین کر کری شهراتونو بخونید عمو ببینه
خودم شروع میکنم :
اهـــــوازته :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79): 
خارج از شوخی ولی اولا لیست کامل نیس نصف دانشگاهارو نداره
دوما تقریبا درسته فک کنم

----------


## yaser110

> خب دوستان جان!
> بیاین کر کری شهراتونو بخونید عمو ببینه
> خودم شروع میکنم :
> اهـــــوازته
> خارج از شوخی ولی اولا لیست کامل نیس نصف دانشگاهارو نداره
> دوما تقریبا درسته فک کنم


*کری خوندن منطقی و نه بر اساس تعصب ..
این خوبه.....*

----------


## yaser110

> اینارو اگه دقت کنید بر اساس حروف الفبا مرتبشون کرده 
> 
> شما میتونید رنکیگ 2016 دانشگاه های ایران رو تو این لینک ببینید



نگفتید تا چه حد میشه به این اعتماد کرد؟؟

----------

